# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Delt and bicep separation

## dogsofwar

Hey all-
I am looking for techniques to achieve delt and bicep separation for the rear/back delt. Front and middle heads look fine, but not sure which lifts will give me that cut on the rear head.
Advice appreciated. DOW

----------


## dalcowbag

no lifts are gonna get you cut. one word. . 
cardio


DCB

----------


## saboudian

The larger the muscle, the larger the seperation.

----------


## dogsofwar

Right, hence my request for lifting techniques to build the rear head.
Thanks~

----------


## dalcowbag

> The larger the muscle, the larger the seperation.


\

oh ok then. thats why power lifters have such great seperation.

DCB

----------


## MindHacker

I do plenty of cardio in my combat martial arts class. I see these phat ass dudes with big guts and cut arms. It can't be cardio or diet. I am 205 lbs and 6 1 with a long work out history. I have trouble with the delt and bi separation only. Everything else is in check. Bump for techniques.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Like anything else, you can't really do "spot reductions" of fat. Genetically, we're all different in terms of where we burn (or notice) our fat loss first. Mine is my arms, followed by my chest, legs, back and then my abs. 

If you already have some decent muscle underneath the excess fat and water retention, then after dropping some bodyfat percentages, you should see the muscle seperation...but like I mentioned earlier, there has to be something there to begin with.

Keep in mind also, genetics play a role in everything. Maybe it's not in your cards to have that seperation, I know it's not in mine.

----------


## saboudian

> \
> 
> oh ok then. thats why power lifters have such great seperation.
> 
> DCB


Exactly my point, hence the Ronnie Colemans.

----------


## DBarcelo

I would think that doing any delt excercise would help with the seperation. And cardio couldn't hurt.

----------


## needmorestrength

pump that rear delt as much as possible... get the blood in their. I found upright rows and bent over rear delt movements with high reps. like 15 reps for 4 sets with good clean squeezes really helped!

----------


## doby48

How does your rear delt look? Is it a matter of seperation or is your rear delt just lagging behind. If its just seperation then your answers were already provided, but if its an issue of rear delt just not being developed enough might want to change your shoulder routine and make sure to hit it good with rear laterals.

----------


## dogsofwar

> How does your rear delt look? Is it a matter of seperation or is your rear delt just lagging behind. If its just seperation then your answers were already provided, but if its an issue of rear delt just not being developed enough might want to change your shoulder routine and make sure to hit it good with rear laterals.


I have a pretty wide set of shoulders and upper torso. I think maybe my rear delt is a little more under-developed than the front and side heads. Which is why I have been soliciting techniques from the very first thread. Bent over flys I know will work. From past conditioning, upright rows only hit the traps, forearms and biceps, not really the rear head. Any other rear delt execises?
Thanks doby48.. nice avatar!

----------


## doby48

Check out the link below and scroll down to Posterior Delts, there are a few good exercises there you can check out and add to your routine. Also, what are you doing for reps, weight, style, etc. Everyone responds a little differently so if you are doing high reps change to lower reps, try slowing down the exercises or doing drop sets, rest pauses, etc. until you find the method that is going to work best for you. For my posterior delt, I get best results with 3 sets of 10 although some people get better results with 5x5 and still others do different set/reps.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ShouldWt.html

----------


## dalcowbag

> Exactly my point, hence the Ronnie Colemans.


take a look at off season ronnie when he is doing NO cardio, and then day of olympia when he has been doing it 7 days a week. hence the ronnie colemans??? i dont see your point hes not a powerlifter


dcb

----------


## rambo

> Check out the link below and scroll down to Posterior Delts, there are a few good exercises there you can check out and add to your routine. Also, what are you doing for reps, weight, style, etc. Everyone responds a little differently so if you are doing high reps change to lower reps, try slowing down the exercises or doing drop sets, rest pauses, etc. until you find the method that is going to work best for you. For my posterior delt, I get best results with 3 sets of 10 although some people get better results with 5x5 and still others do different set/reps.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ShouldWt.html


That's a great site, doby.

----------


## 63190

I always do behind the neck military presses, bent over deltoid flies either, db or pulley. Do them with any shocking method except explosive method. Negatives, forced negatives, 21's, what ever. I'm a big fan of wide grip behind the neck pull ups. I've got seperation of the rear head only it seems. Unless I'm doing a front lateral raises you really can't see the front head. It could be genitics. Also try bitch slapping a punching bag for reps. :ROFL:

----------


## Neo22

> I always do behind the neck military presses


Dude you might as well kiss your rotator cuff goodbye.  :Welcome:

----------


## 63190

With strict form I don't feel it hurting. I'll ask my Orthoepedac or how ever you spell it next time out there.

----------


## IronReload04

Ronny was a powerlifter before he was a bodybuilder.

Doby if you dont mind me asking, is that you in the avatar?

----------


## doby48

> Doby if you dont mind me asking, is that you in the avatar?


Nope thats not me that Buffy, shes my idol... kicks ass and shakes it off like no big deal  :Big Grin:

----------


## IronReload04

oh ya that it buffy. Buffy rules!

----------


## dalcowbag

> Ronny was a powerlifter before he was a bodybuilder.
> 
> Doby if you dont mind me asking, is that you in the avatar?


yeah, and i am sure at the time of his pwerlifting his seperation was sh!t. only when he got his diet and cardio (and gear) in order did he get the seperation

dcb

----------


## Bound for Muscle

> take a look at off season ronnie when he is doing NO cardio, and then day of olympia when he has been doing it 7 days a week. hence the ronnie colemans??? i dont see your point hes not a powerlifter
> 
> 
> dcb


every time i see ronnie work out he is doing some powerlifter type of lift. he does alot of basic, compound movements

----------


## IronReload04

yup yup. ronny seems to be a powerlifter with low body fat

----------


## MMC78

> yup yup. ronny seems to be a powerlifter with low body fat


Listen son, before you start using Ronnie Coleman as an example, realize that he's from another planet. The genetics he has for putting on size and strength while maintaining low bodyfat levels and muscle seperation are incredible. You can't use him as an exaple to argue for one training style over another, because frankly the man would probably grow from eating cherios and dialing numbers on his cell phone.

Secondly, Ronnie does not train like a powerlifter. Using heavy weights != powerlifting. All successful bodybuilders have used basic, compound movements as a cornerstone of their training for years.

Third, you don't many know powerlifters do you? (that's pretty obvious from your other posts). Muscle seperation and maturity comes about from training a muscle using multiple exercises, hitting it from multiple angles, and most importantly lack of bodyfat. Isolation exercises are the best way to acheive the first two requirements, and diet the third. Powerlifters don't do many isolation exercises at all.

To answer the original poster's question, do pressdowns to develop the outer head of your tricep along with dumbell laterals and rear dumbell laterals to bring up your delts.

----------


## 63190

And alternating biatch slapping for reps.  :LOL:

----------


## dogsofwar

Thanks for all the tips. Normally, it seems as if I exert all my energy with kettle raises, flys, etc. My tri's are really cut and big. I have began to start out the delt workout on the rear head and will focus on bulking there. I believe that will correct the issue. Thanks again ~dow

----------


## 63190

Oh yeah, priority principle.

----------


## dogsofwar

So yeah, results in just a couple of weeks. Hitting the rear head on the first several sets...I think the main problem was that I have always had such big shoulders, I kept developing my tri's/bi's and honestly neglecting the rear delt...Seems like that one is the hardest to work by far. Do any of you all feel that way? ~dow

----------


## Cuttup

Nice Link Dolby but ****, that guy needs to put his shirt back on.

----------

